# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم الأمريكية وتداول عقود الخيارات والـ CFDs [استفسار] هل يوجد حساب تجريبي ......  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## كثير الخساير

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اخواني الاعزاء الكرام 
اسعد الله اوقاتكم بكل خير 
اريد الدخول الى عالم الاوبشن وخاصه الامريكي
وابحث عن حساب تجريبي في احد البروكرات 
حيث سمعت أن افضل وسيط هي التريدستيشن 
والثنك اورسيوم وبعد عناء طويل من البحث وجدت منصه الثنك ورسيوم ديمو
ولاكن هناك صعوبه شديده بألنسبه لي في فهم المنصه ..
فهل يوجد حساب تجريبي للتريدستيشن او اي بروكر ترونه مناسب وسهل لاستخدام أو يدعم الغة العربيه
وتقبلو فائق احترامي وتقديري....

----------


## كثير الخساير

:016: يافتاح يارزاق ياعليم 
هو مافيه احد بيرد ولا اية

----------


## sameer dourra

مش كتير في ناس شغالة في الأوبشن هنا.. للأسف

----------


## icom

سهلة جدا ، راسل ترايدستايشن على [email protected] و قم بفتح حساب و ستحصل على حساب تجريبي قبل ايداع المال في حسابك لتتدرب على استخدامه و تتعلم طرق التداول .

----------


## mowada

نعم في جساب تجريبي تفضل نزل هدا البرنامج  https://www.thinkorswim.com/t/innovation.html

----------


## ابو عبد الفتاح

شركة انستا توفر حساب تجريبى على الميتاتريدر  من خلال اكسبرت ...وهو روعة بجد والشركة طبعا معروفة ...اكتب على جوجل : instabinary

----------


## aljadani

ياشباب طيب هو حلال والا حرام

----------

